# Edgar Allan Poe?



## Janelle_34 (Oct 26, 2006)

I loved reading Edgar Allan Poes' work. I always look for it in stores but they never have it. I searched for it today and found an entire site with all his stories, poems, bio, etc. I thought authors work was not allowed on sites. I was glad though. I love reading it. He had such a sick mind, twisted I gues you can say. Anyway, I thought it was just interesting. Any one else like his work?


----------



## sanctuary (Oct 26, 2006)

I actually own a copy of a book filled with his short stories, which I read at times, especially around halloween. I think his stories are awesome, and my favorite is the one about the masquerade.


----------



## Cearo (Oct 26, 2006)

I read him for bedtime stories.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 26, 2006)

Bedtime? Wow~ I would have problems sleeping. I have enough time watching CSI and sleeping


----------



## Bika (Oct 26, 2006)

What little I've read I've enjoyed... but my preference generally is for far lighter reading material.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 26, 2006)

Best poet of all time, IMO. Eldorado, Dream Within a Dream, Raven = must reads.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I'm going to have to read more of EAP's work, right now I only have the Raven, I was barely even aware of the rest of this stuff.

EDIT:  I also loved "A Cask of Amontillado"


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 27, 2006)

The Bells

Hear the tolling of the bells
iron bells!
what a world of solemn thought their monody compels
in the silence of the night
how we shiver with affright
at the melancholy menace of their tone!
for every sound that floats 
from the rust within their throats
is a groan.
and the people-
ah, the people-
they that dwell up in the steeple
all alone
and who tolling tolling tolling
in that mufffled monotone
feel a glory in so rolling on the human heart a stone-
they are neither man nor woman
they are neither brute nor human-
they are GHOULS!
and their King it is who tolls
(And he rocks and he rolls )
a paean from the bells
and his merry bosom swells
with the paean of the bells
of the bells
keeping time time time
in a sort of runic rhyme
to the throbbing of the bells
of the bells bells bells
to the sobbing of the bells
keeping time time time
as he knells knells knells
in a Happy runic rhyme
to the rolling of the bells
of the bells
bells bells
to the tolling of the bells
of the bells bells bells
bells bells bells bells
to the MOANING and the GROANING 
OF THE BELLS!!


Well I love this one


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 27, 2006)

Eldorado

Gaily bedight, 
A gallant knight, 
In sunshine and in shadow, 
Had journeyed long, 
Singing a song, 
In search of Eldorado. 

But he grew old
This knight so bold
And o'er his heart a shadow 
Fell as he found 
No spot of ground 
That looked like Eldorado. 

And, as his strength 
Failed him at length, 
He met a pilgrim shadow
"Shadow," said he, 
"Where can it be
This land of Eldorado?" 

"Over the Mountains 
Of the Moon, 
Down the Valley of the Shadow, 
Ride, boldly ride," 
The shade replied

And this.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you FOY!  Great poems here, I especially like El Dorado.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok here is a question.. in "Oblong Box" what the heck are berths? I have never seen that word before


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 27, 2006)

(My favourite)

[SIZE=+1]A DREAM WITHIN A DREAM[/SIZE]









ake this kiss upon the brow!
And, in parting from you now,
Thus much let me avow--
You are not wrong, who deem
That my days have been a dream;
Yet if hope has flown away
In a night, or in a day,
In a vision, or in none,
Is it therefore the less gone?
All that we see or seem
Is but a dream within a dream.  I stand amid the roar
Of a surf-tormented shore,
And I hold within my hand
Grains of the golden sand--
How few! yet how they creep
Through my fingers to the deep,
While I weep--while I weep!
O God! can I not grasp
Them with a tighter clasp?
O God! can I not save
One from the pitiless wave?
Is all that we see or seem
But a dream within a dream?

Janelle, http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/berths

dweeler, np.


----------



## Cearo (Oct 27, 2006)

FOY, you only posted the last stanza of "Bells!" To get the full effect you need to read the whole thing.

I think my favorite short story is "Hop-Frog" or perhaps "The Oval Portrait," or "X-ing a Paragrab."


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 27, 2006)

Cearo, you're right. I mustn't have copied the whole thing somehow. 




Hear the sledges with the bells - 
Silver bells! 
What a world of merriment their melody foretells! 
How they tinkle, tinkle, tinkle, 
In the icy air of night! 
While the stars that oversprinkle 
All the heavens, seem to twinkle 
With a crystalline delight; 
Keeping time, time, time, 
In a sort of Runic rhyme, 
To the tintinnabulation that so musically wells 
From the bells, bells, bells, bells, 
Bells, bells, bells - 
From the jingling and the tinkling of the bells. 


II 

Hear the mellow wedding bells - 
Golden bells! 
What a world of happiness their harmony foretells! 
Through the balmy air of night 
How they ring out their delight! - 
From the molten - golden notes, 
And all in tune, 
What a liquid ditty floats 
To the turtle - dove that listens, while she gloats 
On the moon! 
Oh, from out the sounding cells, 
What a gush of euphony voluminously wells! 
How it swells! 
How it dwells 
On the Future! - how it tells 
Of the rapture that impels 
To the swinging and the ringing 
Of the bells, bells, bells - 
Of the bells, bells, bells, bells, 
Bells, bells, bells - 
To the rhyming and the chiming of the bells! 


III 

Hear the loud alarum bells - 
Brazen bells! 
What a tale of terror, now, their turbulency tells! 
In the startled ear of night 
How they scream out their affright! 
Too much horrified to speak, 
They can only shriek, shriek, 
Out of tune, 
In a clamorous appealing to the mercy of the fire, 
In a mad expostulation with the deaf and frantic fire, 
Leaping higher, higher, higher, 
With a desperate desire, 
And a resolute endeavor 
Now - now to sit, or never, 
By the side of the pale - faced moon. 
Oh, the bells, bells, bells! 
What a tale their terror tells 
Of Despair! 
How they clang, and clash and roar! 
What a horror they outpour 
On the bosom of the palpitating air! 
Yet the ear, it fully knows, 
By the twanging, 
And the clanging, 
How the danger ebbs and flows; 
Yet the ear distinctly tells, 
In the jangling, 
And the wrangling, 
How the danger sinks and swells, 
By the sinking or the swelling in the anger of the bells - 
Of the bells - 
Of the bells, bells, bells, bells, 
Bells, bells, bells - 
In the clamor and the clanging of the bells! 


IV 

Hear the tolling of the bells - 
Iron bells! 
What a world of solemn thought their monody compels! 
In the silence of the night, 
How we shiver with affright 
At the melancholy menace of their tone! 
For every sound that floats 
From the rust within their throats 
Is a groan. 
And the people - ah, the people - 
They that dwell up in the steeple, 
All alone, 
And who, tolling, tolling, tolling, 
In that muffled monotone, 
Feel a glory in so rolling 
On the human heart a stone - 
They are neither man nor woman - 
They are neither brute nor human - 
They are Ghouls: - 
And their king it is who tolls: - 
And he rolls, rolls, rolls, 
Rolls 
A paean from the bells! 
And his merry bosom swells 
With the paean of the bells! 
And he dances, and he yells; 
Keeping time, time, time, 
In a sort of Runic rhyme, 
To the paean of the bells: - 
Of the bells: 
Keeping time, time, time 
In a sort of Runic rhyme, 
To the throbbing of the bells - 
Of the bells, bells, bells: - 
To the sobbing of the bells: - 
Keeping time, time, time, 
As he knells, knells, knells, 
In a happy Runic rhyme, 
To the rolling of the bells - 
Of the bells, bells, bells - 
To the tolling of the bells - 
Of the bells, bells, bells, bells, 
Bells, bells, bells, - 
To the moaning and the groaning of the bells.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 27, 2006)

Fantasy thank you for the postings.. I love them.. He has such a strange way of writing


----------



## Shade (Oct 27, 2006)

Should read some of his work before Halloween.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 27, 2006)

I was reading it online. Does anyone want the site? I think I can post it here! Its wonderful


----------



## Dragonscales (Oct 28, 2006)

I love Poe's stuff, I have all his material. Personally I like Lovecraft better though and would recommend him to anyone who likes Poe. He was inspired by Poe himself and alot of his early stuff is modelled after Poe's work. He tends to be more centered on vague, antiquiated horror than mystery and it will leave more of a chill than Poe's work. But there is no arguing that both were awesome writers and absolute masters at what they did, besides, without Poe there is a good chance we wouldn't have Lovecraft's work (and if he did take up writing anyhow it may have been vastly different).


----------



## Shade (Oct 28, 2006)

Just read a book on Lovecraft.


----------



## rydenthorne (Oct 28, 2006)

Did you know that Edgar Allen Poe was once a cadet at West Point?  He did not fit in at all and found the entire experience there pretty terrible, so he quit after the first couple years.  It's rumored that he went streaking during a formation once.  Not sure if that's just urban legend or the truth.  I heard also that a professor at West Point told him he should look into writing, because he was very good at it, albeit he wasn't good at much else there at the academy from what they say...


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 28, 2006)

Lol, Ryder.

Dragonscales, Lovecraft writes the worst dialogue I've ever seen. It pisses me off that his books are so good.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't think Poe ever went to westpoint, I just saw a pretty nifty history channel documentary about him yesterday and didn't hear it mentioned.  What EAP did have was probably the best real-life example of misery being so horrible that it goes from sad to funny for the viewers/readers.  Another interesting fact is that the French tend to believe Poe is the #1 english writer of all time, even over Shakespeare.  It's like he got everything he ever wanted... after he died.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes he went to West Point. My bf talks about Lovecraft all the time. He tells me if I like Poe, I will like Lovecraft. I still have no idea where to find his work.


----------



## Shade (Oct 28, 2006)

The one thing I really didn't like about Lovecraft was that he is a rasict.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 28, 2006)

Call him Edgar Allen Yes!

That sounded a little effeminate didn't it?


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 28, 2006)

He is? Weren't most of the writers back then rasict? And someone tell me what a Berth is?


----------



## Shawn (Oct 28, 2006)

A berth is a bed.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 28, 2006)

ohhh! well ok.. Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Cearo (Oct 28, 2006)

Poe was also an artist and for a while people who knew him placed bets at which he'd end up doing.  I heard that he painted his walls at West Point in a weekend and that shortly afterwards he quit attending there.


----------



## wis3on3 (Oct 29, 2006)

i have no idea who this
EDGAR ALLEN POE (spelling?)
guy is.
who is he? what does he write? why do i think i have heard of him?


----------



## rydenthorne (Oct 29, 2006)

I enjoy Hopfrog and The Tell-tale Heart.  *thump thump, thump thump*


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Oct 29, 2006)

Are you serious? If you are check out The Raven (Find it free on the net).

EDIT: Sorry, I see now that you were kidding.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 29, 2006)

I think I'm going to throw up... someone not knowing of Poe?


----------



## wmd (Oct 29, 2006)

I like Poe, and I have seen Lovecrafts works on the shelves of Barnes and Noble but never thought to pick any of them up. I thnk I will now.

I think I am also going to go up into the attic and get my old literature book down today. There was a whole section on Poe and this thread has got me hungry for his stuff again.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 29, 2006)

ohh now dont go throwing up
http://bau2.uibk.ac.at/sg/poe/Work.html#Short-Stories
Here , whoever did not know of him..


----------



## Shade (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry, going back to what I said early. Lovecraft in one of his stories says a black man was uglier in life then death and then in another story has a cat called N Man (The N stands for the words, I'm not writing it.)


----------



## Cearo (Oct 29, 2006)

I thought this was a discussion on Poe, why are we talking about Lovecraft?


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 29, 2006)

They are comparing them. They are both good writers! Sick N Twisted


----------



## Cearo (Oct 29, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> Sorry, going back to what I said early. Lovecraft in one of his stories says a black man was uglier in life then death and then in another story has a cat called N Man (The N stands for the words, I'm not writing it.)


 
This is _not_ comparision.  Start a Lovecraft thread if you want to talk about him outside of comparision.

I'm so annoyed.  I can't find my copy of Poe's poetry.

Another of his short stories I like is "Morning on the Wissahiccon."  It's hilarious.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Oct 29, 2006)

Click on the link above and you will find al of the stories, poems


----------



## Cearo (Oct 29, 2006)

There's something intrinsicly irreplaceable about having a book in your hands.


----------



## Shade (Oct 30, 2006)

Cearo said:
			
		

> This is _not_ comparision. Start a Lovecraft thread if you want to talk about him outside of comparision.
> 
> I'm so annoyed. I can't find my copy of Poe's poetry.
> 
> Another of his short stories I like is "Morning on the Wissahiccon." It's hilarious.


 
It's why the word sorry was the first word I wrote.


----------



## wis3on3 (Oct 30, 2006)

i just found out the reason i recognised his name is because i read one of his stories called 'the sphinx' or something like that.
right now, as i type this, i have a book full of his stories and have the page open at his story called 'the gold bug'


----------



## Cearo (Oct 30, 2006)

You were serious that you didn't recognize Poe?


----------



## Shawn (Oct 30, 2006)

There is a reason there is bile in my toilet. So I'm guessing he did.


----------



## WordBeast (Oct 31, 2006)

Janelle_34 said:
			
		

> They are comparing them. They are both good writers! Sick N Twisted



What an insult comparing a hack like Lovecraft to a genius like Poe! Why don't you compare Danielle Steele to Shakespeare while you're at it.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Nov 1, 2006)

Lol, agreed, Beast. 

Poe is my fav. poet. He was pretty fucked up though, like most brilliant poets. Died in a gutter, insanely drunk.


----------



## Cearo (Nov 2, 2006)

He didn't die in a gutter.  He was found beaten in a gutter.  He died three days later.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Nov 2, 2006)

Same diff.


----------



## Gunther409 (Nov 3, 2006)

Janelle_34 said:
			
		

> I loved reading Edgar Allan Poes' work. I always look for it in stores but they never have it. I searched for it today and found an entire site with all his stories, poems, bio, etc. I thought authors work was not allowed on sites. I was glad though. I love reading it. He had such a sick mind, twisted I gues you can say. Anyway, I thought it was just interesting. Any one else like his work?


I like Poes' work too, I have a huge black book of all his composings. I call it my Poe Bible. It's always fun to read around the halloween season.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, he died of alcohol poisoning or at least this is a popular theory.  I recently found out that I actually share my birthday with Poe.  I bet you can imagine how ominous this felt to me. 

PS: I don't like the idea of suffering my entire life like he did so I hope the date isn't cursed as far as writers are concerned.


----------



## Cearo (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't think it would be.  I don't think dates can be cursed, but that's personal opinion.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe Poe had these strange dreams of these stories. Of course, I always freak when my cat meows in a different room. I somehow picture him in a wall. stuck!


----------



## Oddball (Nov 12, 2006)

Poe was a literary genius.
I love all of his works, wether I've read it or not.


----------



## Swift84 (Nov 12, 2006)

The cool thing about Poe is that both his well-known and lesser-known works are excellent. I'll focus on his lesser-known material. You can only hear "'The Raven' and 'The Fall of the House of Usher' are incredible" so many times.

First, "The Conqueror Worm," a poem no one talks about, is almost as powerful as Shelley's "Ozymandias" when it comes to the theme of futility. The last stanza is harshly ironic: http://bau2.uibk.ac.at/sg/poe/works/poetry/con_worm.html

Second, "A Predicament" serves one of the most original points of view in short story history. Basically, someone sticks his head through a window, only to get stuck. The window is actually part of a great clock, and one of the clock hands cuts through the person's neck. As the head rolls down into the streets, the decapitated person continues to describe the predicament, even noting that a dog is playing with the head.

Finally, read "Never Bet the Devil Your Head," a playful and hilarious short story with a literal twist.


----------



## Thoth (Sep 26, 2007)

Poe had such a tragic life but damn, he had such an impact on literature.
He is my 2nd favorite writer.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Sep 26, 2007)

Poe married his thirteen year old cousin.

'Nuff said.

Strange custom.


----------



## Thoth (Sep 26, 2007)

Mr Sci Fi said:


> Poe married his thirteen year old cousin.
> 
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> Strange custom.


I dont think that takes away from him being a talented writer.
Let face it, creative people have quirks.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Sep 27, 2007)

For the love of God, Montresor!


----------



## Truth-Teller (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol.

Without Poe, the concept, and idea, of short story would not exist.

He is the creator of all living things.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Sep 27, 2007)

Thoth said:


> I dont think that takes away from him being a talented writer.
> Let face it, creative people have quirks.


 
I didn't say it did. All I said was he married his thirteen year old cousin.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Sep 27, 2007)

Truth-Teller said:


> Lol.
> 
> Without Poe, the concept, and idea, of short story would not exist.
> 
> He is the creator of all living things.


 
I wouldn't necessarily say that Short Story wouldn't exist, but he definately had a profound effect on Horror and pretty much created the mystery genre with Dupin.


----------



## Thoth (Sep 27, 2007)

Mr Sci Fi said:


> I didn't say it did. All I said was he married his thirteen year old cousin.


you said "nuff said". Please expand on what you meant.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Sep 27, 2007)

Thoth said:


> you said "nuff said". Please expand on what you meant.


 
That's it. He married his thirteen year old cousin. Take that for what you want it to be.


----------



## Truth-Teller (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes; but wasn't his cousin a rotting corpse, he dug up out of the grave?


----------



## ClancyBoy (Sep 27, 2007)

Mr Sci Fi said:


> I didn't say it did. All I said was he married his thirteen year old cousin.



Yeah, but who among us wouldn't do the same if we had the chance?

Who's with me?  Can I get some love here?


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Sep 28, 2007)

ClancyBoy said:


> Yeah, but who among us wouldn't do the same if we had the chance?
> 
> Who's with me? Can I get some love here?


 
JER-RY JER-RY JER-RY!


----------



## Thoth (Oct 1, 2007)

I read Poe at age 10. Great imagination.


----------

